# Anyone like Gabber / Hardcore / Dutch stuff ?



## DGK (Jun 30, 2010)

Probably a long shot, does anyone like gabber?

Stuff like this:





















I like many more genre's and styles, but this is certainly my mainstay, and always quite rare to find others who enjoy it.


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

My ****ing neighbours like it - I dont like it when you have to hear it through the ****ing wall


----------



## herbie147 (May 30, 2010)

Yeah I used to listen to it all the time in the old days, 15 odd year ago 



> My ****ing neighbours like it - I dont like it when you have to hear it through the ****ing wall


LOL


----------



## divine3779 (Jul 12, 2009)

Used to bob up n down to stuff like that in fields with walls of speakers when i was a lad! couldn't listen to it now! ooh noooo!!!


----------



## Dubbed (Aug 31, 2006)

I am more into Happy Hardcore, well i was should i say! Still from time to time dig out the old CD's and have a listen. 

I my younger days i did always want to go to Thunderdome over on Holland!!


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

I listen to a wide variety of music and did have a couple of thunderdome cd's many moons ago, I liked listening to it but it was a touch to hard for anyone I know so tended to listen to it in the car when driving to work (alone). TBH I love cranking anything up in the car when I'm alone that gives the sub a bloody good workout.


----------



## DGK (Jun 30, 2010)

Glad I'm not the only one who's actually even heard of the stuff. Gabber is definitely my main genre, but I'll always bop along to the happier stuff, drum n bass, I honestly listen to everything (even love some classical!) but gabber will always be my first choice... and even then I often fancy something even harder!


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Got to say I prefer happy or drum and bass but don't mind the hard stuff now and then, depends what mood I'm in. Like I say, as long as the sub is getting a good workout. Been so long since I've bought any of this really hard stuff, you got any recommendations on albums.


----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

i used to listen to it but then found trance. Then i discovered ibiza and tiesto and that likes


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

DGK said:


> Probably a long shot, does anyone like gabber?
> 
> Stuff like this:
> 
> ...


Cant abide it.


----------



## DGK (Jun 30, 2010)

pooma said:


> Got to say I prefer happy or drum and bass but don't mind the hard stuff now and then, depends what mood I'm in. Like I say, as long as the sub is getting a good workout. Been so long since I've bought any of this really hard stuff, you got any recommendations on albums.


Some stuff I regularly listen to:


Various - Cherrymoon Presents Hardcore Universe
Korsakoff - Pink Noise
Art of Fighters - The Album
Evil Activities - Evilution
Korsakoff & Outblast - Face 2 Face The Mainstage Mixes
Angerfist - Pissin' Razorblades
Angerfist - Mutilate
Various - Masters of hardcore (Chapters 1 to 26)
Endymion - Cataclysed Reactions

...and loooads more. My iTunes currently stands over 120GB, with 75%+ being this sort of stuff


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

DGK said:


> Probably a long shot, does anyone like gabber?
> 
> Stuff like this:
> 
> ...


In answer to your question....as resounding NO! It's apalling. :doublesho


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

yes

big fan!

neophyte
RTC (rotterdam terror corps)
The stunned guys

infact these are a few of my favs
















great tunes


----------



## DGK (Jun 30, 2010)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> In answer to your question....as resounding NO! It's apalling. :doublesho


We get it, no need to post twice  

badly_dubbed, I f***ing love braincracking


----------



## Danny 1210 (Oct 11, 2017)

I'm a massive gabber head! Scorpio, Producer, Jay Prescott, HMS, Loftgroover & all the other masters of all things hard. 

I was a member of North, went to a few species events & Death Row Techno as well as other hardcore techno rooms in various raves.


----------

